# USS Gabrielle Giffords Christened



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't believe this one.
View attachment 11560

USS Gabrielle Giffords Christened As First Gun-Free Warship
Hope nobody hurt themselves.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ramming speed . . .?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's a good joke site.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol looks an awful lot like a 3" 50 on the Focs'le.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Holy crap, considering our Muslim President and the stupidity of the government, I almost thought this was true! I guess what I'm saying is nothing would shock me anymore!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How many holes in her?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

She took a few hits to the bridge.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Where is Slippy when we need him?

Slippy, we need 150 pikes for this un-war ship.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, just so everybody's tracking, the Duffle Blog is a satirical news site. Similar to the Onion, but military focused. Isn't the first time somebody has thought one of their articles was real, though.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Waiting on the mighty ship of war USS Al Sharpton to join the fleet and go into harms way!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

James m said:


> She took a few hits to the bridge.


Had to think about that one for a sec. That's some funny shit right there!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Lol looks an awful lot like a 3" 50 on the Focs'le.


The story is a joke. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Gabrielle_Giffords_(LCS-10)

The turret mounts a ~ 2" multi purpose weapon


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is to funny. Sad thing is I wouldn't put it passed this administration to float such a useless peice of junk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Waiting on the mighty ship of war USS Al Sharpton to join the fleet and go into harms way!


I'll bet it will be cloaked in black paint.

*Rancher*


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I'll bet it will be cloaked in black paint.
> 
> *Rancher*


Leeches aren't found in the ocean only in swamps (and inner cities).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> This is to funny. Sad thing is I wouldn't put it passed this administration to float such a useless peice of junk


The Navy has already named a ship after Cesar Chavez, the field worker who united and unionized the California migrant farm workers, so nothing would surprise me any more.


----------

